# 2.7t Engine and Trans swap into 30v B5 a4...



## EUROWND (Oct 7, 2002)

A few yrs back I blew the trans on my 30v, and I mean blew it. The flywheel started slipping at 75mph and ended up seizing to itself and spinning until it exploded out of the transmission housing. (& actually cracked one of the threads that connect the trans to the lower half of the block) Its been sitting in the garage for a few years while I got back in my Mk3 but now Im aching to get it back out on the road. 

































:banghead::banghead: 

After some research Its seems like it is cheaper for me to replace the engine rather than have it rebuilt from the lower block. And since I already have to replace the trans I thought about the swap. 



So: 
S4 2.7l and 01E trans for my 2.8l 30v with an 01A. 
I realize there are a few other smaller parts to make the swap work but was looking for input if anyone has any experience with the project! Or if its too much hassle and I should stick with another AHA and 01A 

TIA! 
:beer:


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

Why make what you can buy factory made?


----------

